# trek fx weights?



## jessemadge (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, could anyone advise me please , how i could find out the weight of the trek fx 7.5 '08 model size 22.5 cm (large) ?
Thankyou.:


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

My dealer just weighed a 7.9 FX which is the TCT carbon frame in size 17.5" and it was right at 21 lbs.

My dealer then weighed my aluminum frame 17" Fuji Absoulte 1.0 and it was only 22.3 lbs including a kick stand and some fairly heavy Forte Shovelhead platform pedals. 

My dealer and I were both surpised at the very slight weight difference between the Trek 7.9 Carbon and my aluminum Fuji in the same size.

I know this does not answer your question, but I'm betting the 22.5" 7.5FX is going to be 22 lbs or more.


----------



## jessemadge (Apr 15, 2009)

That's really kind of you to post that, it helps, thanks


----------

